

Any recommendations for a startup lawyer in Toronto? - amichail

Also, what sort of business type would you recommend in Canada?
======
rdrimmie
Suzanne Dingwall Williams is highly recommended by the Waterloo community. I
haven't dealt with her first-hand.

<http://venturelaw.blogspot.com/>

------
dreamz
i dont know who is the best ... u may talk to all and then decide ...

<http://www.cognitionllp.com/> <http://www.venturelawassociates.com/>
<http://www.hyndmanlaw.com>

also read how to select an attorney @
[http://blog.blist.com/2007/09/10/startup-advice-selecting-
an...](http://blog.blist.com/2007/09/10/startup-advice-selecting-an-attorney/)

edit: u may also have a look at VENTURE LAW LINE :
[http://www.venturelawassociates.com/index.php?option=com_con...](http://www.venturelawassociates.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=16&Itemid=5)

~~~
aliasaria
All three of the above lawyers (Rob Hyndman, Suzie Dingwall Williams, and
Cognition) are awesome.

